# Button up your overcoat....



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poppy's new Danish 2in1 coat just arrived, thank you to whoever it was that recommended it on a previous post. Hopefully it'll keep her dry and visible on these inclement days and nights  What do you think of her now she's a whole 6 months old?!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh she is truly scrumptious!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

She looks adorable and the colour suits her colouring. I have the same one for Roo


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

May have been me bought one for 
Poppy and posted picture x








Worn without fleece x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Gorgeous!! She's like a lollipop dog!! She can help me cross the road anyway!!! Very cute x


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Poppy's one hasn't been worn yet took that picture when it arrived.x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Poppy's new Danish 2in1 coat just arrived, thank you to whoever it was that recommended it on a previous post. Hopefully it'll keep her dry and visible on these inclement days and nights  What do you think of her now she's a whole 6 months old?!!!


OMG Poppy is just too cute. She is so tiny and looking very stylish in her new coat! Love the color Had to add I just love that little tuff of white hair on top of her head adorable!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

erinafare said:


> May have been me bought one for
> Poppy and posted picture x
> 
> 
> ...


Hee hee, it must be the coat of choice for Poppys everywhere! Anyway, how do you have any time to be posting with your new bundle of Boycie energy


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Gorgeous!! She's like a lollipop dog!! She can help me cross the road anyway!!! Very cute x


Ha ha Tracey, I wouldn't put your life in her hands just yet, she has no fear or road sense and would eat the lollipop  Hope Ralph is a teeny bit better everyday xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> OMG Poppy is just too cute. She is so tiny and looking very stylish in her new coat! Love the color Had to add I just love that little tuff of white hair on top of her head adorable!


Thank you Renee! We nearly called her Frankie (as a bride of Frankenstein link) because of that tuft! She has a white bit on every extremity  I'm really happy with the coat, the colour's ideal because it's getting dark on our evening trots now and she's just a black blob!


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Aww poppy looks adorable. Question is does she stay still for you to put it on?


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Hee hee, it must be the coat of choice for Poppys everywhere! Anyway, how do you have any time to be posting with your new bundle of Boycie energy


I either chain him up to the table or let Poppy babysit until he gets tired then put him in his crate. Pretty much ignore him really


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

So cute, and looks very ready to take on the rain!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Thank you Renee! We nearly called her Frankie (as a bride of Frankenstein link) because of that tuft! She has a white bit on every extremity  I'm really happy with the coat, the colour's ideal because it's getting dark on our evening trots now and she's just a black blob!


She's the cutest black blob I've ever seen!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Here she was 8 wks, with baby version of her white streak. Butter wouldn't melt but how wrong were we ?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Here she was 8 wks, with baby version of her white streak. Butter wouldn't melt but how wrong were we ?


Adorable You don't post nearly enough pictures of her I just love her colors!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

She's quite hard to photograph, partly because she's dark so you don't get her eyes very clearly and partly because she moves like a greased weasel 

Kirsty - does that answer your question?! A piece of chicken will tempt her greedy little bounce through the neck hole if we're lucky


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dressed to impress - but having seen what happened to the lamb, don't leave her unsupervised with her lovely coat!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ha ha Tracey, I wouldn't put your life in her hands just yet, she has no fear or road sense and would eat the lollipop  Hope Ralph is a teeny bit better everyday xx


I'd trust her!! Just on her cuteness alone!! 
Many thanks A he's just had his stitches out - he was very mard!
Still seems a bit sore, on the open bit where his toe was - but scabbing over which is good, he can have his cone off in the next 2 or 3 days


----------

